# Ford YT16 Paint Colors



## ChadFordMan (Mar 10, 2017)

Hey Everyone, 

First off, I'm going to apologize up front. This is my first post, so if I do or say anything stupid, please don't stone me to death.  

I just bought a 1988 Ford YT16 and have the whole thing torn down and sanded. I'd like to get her back to as original as possible, so I obviously want to paint it with the original colors. I can find some information on the "blue" but nothing on the offwhite color of the seat pan and foot rests/pads. Can you guys/gals shed any light on what colors Ford/Gilson used on these models? It sure would help. I think the blue is the old Ford Blue and not the darker New Holland blue. Any input is greatly appreciated!!!

Thanks!!

Chad


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Chad, welcome to the tractor forum.

I would guess that they used the actual Ford tractor colors. There is a site on the internet
entitled "full site - Ford Color Codes - Tractor Paint Cross Reference" 

paintref.com/cgi-bin/colorcodedisplay.cgi?manuf=Ford&model=Tractor


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

I found this chart on the internet:

The paint codes shown below are not the original (OEM) paint codes, but are their modern-day equivalents. Many paint companies changed the code numbers when paint ingredients and technology progressed. 

If you are real concerned about the color, or matching a particular color already on your tractor, you might want to request a paint sample or chip from the company for comparison. The paints shown below should be available from any farm or ag store that carries Dupont or TISCO brand items. 



Tractor Color Paint Code Available From

AC Persian Orange, 29047 Dulux DuPont 
AC Yellow 421 Dulux DuPont 

AC Persian Orange, TP280 TISCO 
AC Cream TP270 TISCO 
AC Green TP380 TISCO 
Case Flambeau Red 066DH DuPont 
Case Flambeau Red TP140 DuPont 
Case Desert Sunset TP580 TISCO 
Case Power Red TP890 TISCO 
CAT Cat Yellow H7947 Dulux DuPont 
CAT Highway Yellow 421 DuPont 
CAT Cat Yellow TP170 TISCO 
Cletrac Orange 017 Dulux DuPont 
JD Green 262 Dulux DuPont 
JD Yellow 263 Dulux DuPont 
JD Industrial Yellow 43007 Dulux DuPont 
JD Green TP210 TISCO 
JD Yellow TP190 TISCO 
JD Industrial Yellow TP530 TISCO 
Ford Modern Dark Blue 29509 DuPont 
Ford Ford Gray 29665 DuPont 
Ford Empire Blue TP360 TISCO 
Ford Industrial Yellow TP760 TISCO 
Ford Light Gray TP330 TISCO 
Ford Medium Gray TP240 TISCO 
Ford Red TP310 TISCO 
IH IHC Red 7410 Dulux DuPont 
IH Red TP110 TISCO 
IH Off-White TP900 TISCO 
MF Red 77932 Dulux DuPont 
MF Gray 652 DuPont 
MF Gray TP230 TISCO 
MF Metallic Flint Gray TP320 TISCO 
MF Silver Mist Gray TP750 TISCO 
MF Red TP300 TISCO 
MF Industrial Yellow TP540 TISCO 
MM Prairie Gold 006 Dulux DuPont 
Oliver Green 019 or 030 DuPont 
Oliver Green TP220 TISCO 
White Blue G8164 DuPont


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Chad,

You can get rattle cans of Ford paint colors at a Tractor Supply Store (TSC). If they don't have in stock, they can probably get them for you.

PS: Also, they have (or can get) Ford paint colors in various size cans if you want to spray paint.


----------



## ChadFordMan (Mar 10, 2017)

Thanks for the replies everyone. I appreciate the input. As of now, I'm going to go with the lighter "Ford Blue" that Majic makes that is sold at Tractor Supply. As for the white, I still can't find a spec or some evidence of the exact white that they used on this mower in 1988. I guess I'm just going to try to get it as close as possible. Got the YT taken down to the frame and I've put two coats of primer on. Still need to clean the wheels up and prime and paint them. Most of the sheet metal is ready for the first coat of primer as well.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Chad! Great restoration, keep us up to date!!


----------



## ChadFordMan (Mar 10, 2017)

If you guys are planning to paint your rims/wheels, might I suggest having a good friend glass bead em! This is not grey primer, this is raw metal. My Father-In-Law touched these bad boys up on the glass bead machine and they look phenomenal. Can't wait to hit em with some primer.


----------



## ChadFordMan (Mar 10, 2017)

Happy Friday Guys,

Got the wheels primered and the new fuel cap/gauge came in. In case you are reading this and needing some information on a new fuel gauge, I ordered the Stens 125-260. The old fuel gauge is actually a 5 1/4". As you can see, this one is a bit shorter, coming in at 5". If anything, I'll have a little extra time to put some gas in it once it reads empty. I got it for pretty cheap considering that the OEM part from New Holland is about $90. Also, I used some playing cards to line the rim so it wouldn't get paint on the tire. I've seen where a few of you used index cards. I didn't have any of those so I used playing cards.


----------



## BigDog1956 (Jan 3, 2017)

I'am looking for the same ford white that you are, I wonder if they are calling it grey as I've seen


----------



## ChadFordMan (Mar 10, 2017)

Hey BigDog,

I know that on most of the full size tractors that it is in fact the Ford Grey or Light Grey. I got a sample pamphlet from TSC and the Grey is definitely not for the LGTs or YT models. I found an old ford Automotive color called Wimbledon White. It is much closer to what I'm seeking. It has a slight ivory color to it, but just a tad too much. I'm looking for something between that and a pure white. Hope to take a sample from my existing paint and maybe someone can match it. Hope this helps.

Chad


----------



## ChadFordMan (Mar 10, 2017)

Update:

Haven't logged on in a while. Turkey Season and having a 1 year old little boy keeps me pretty busy, but I have made some progress on the restoration. I'll get some pics up on here soon, but here is a find I had that I thought was pretty cool. The emblem on the front of the hood was scratched and faded. I priced one from Messicks and it was about $40. I got the part number and looked on ebay. Apparently the Ford Windstar van used the same emblem in the 1998 time frame. I ordered it and it came in yesterday. Looks pretty good to be 19 years old. There are some very slight differences. The silver lining is more of a chrome look and the profile is a bit more round. This picture was taken at an angle so it's hard to tell, but they are the exact same size and the pin locators for the sheet metal in the back line up perfect. Couldn't be happier with my purchase at $12. If anyone wants to know for future use, the p/n is f87b8c020ba.


----------



## ChadFordMan (Mar 10, 2017)

Well... I had some extra time Friday night and Saturday morning. Got her all back together, decals on, fixed the PTO indicator light, and she's running great. Plan to pick up the annual maintenance items this week (spark plugs, air filter, oil, and new battery). Next project is the deck. Some holes in the deck as to be expected so there will be some patching to do. All in all, I'm happy with how she turned out.


----------



## BigDog1956 (Jan 3, 2017)

Chad, real nice job-look's fantastic, I got mine ready to go back together, that LT grey matched and came out perfect for my fender's and rim's. look's like you did real clean work...


----------



## ChadFordMan (Mar 10, 2017)

Yours looks brand new! How long did it take you to prep your tractor for paint? Looks like you cleaned yours up great.


----------



## BigDog1956 (Jan 3, 2017)

ChadFordMan said:


> Yours looks brand new! How long did it take you to prep your tractor for paint? Looks like you cleaned yours up great.


Chad thank's I took about 10 day's in prep work, ruined my nice rim's today from clear coating them to soon and paint wrinkled underneath, will have to wait about 2-3 week's and re-do 1 rim at a time but will atleast have tractor useable, will put hood and fender's back on Friday. I'll just pull 1 wheel at a time and re-do when it's warmer-tired of fighting this weather........


----------



## pml (Oct 5, 2020)

Sorry I'm being dense; I just picked up a YT16H (I think it is an '86) and I'm starting to prep the footwells: is that the Wimbledon White in your pics? Whatever it is, both of yours look great!


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

I've restored dozens of vintage lawn/garden tractors over the last 20 years. Been to more vintage lawn tractor shows than I care to admit, but the wife is not slow to remind me.

When it comes to paint color/hue, I don't worry much about it. I've run into guys at vintage shows that will say.... "Looks good, but that's not the correct color(s)".

I always say.... "Damn, I guess that means they are going to really beat me up on points when I show it at the Concours d'Elegance at Pebble Beach this year"...

I always restore stuff to be "working machines", not "garage queens". To me, there is just something about bringing a 50-60 year old machine back to life to the point where it can actually do the work for which it was designed, rather than looking at it over a beer, in a nice clean garage, and explaining to someone what a major battle I went through to get the right paint code. After all, I intend it to be a *WORKING* machine, not a Tucker 48

The final clear coat/top coat I eventually end up putting on all my machines is always going to be good old red Mississippi mud. It helps to convince people that I know what I'm doing if they want me to work on their $10,000 commercial Exmark, if they see I just mowed the yard with my 68 Yazoo...."But the red on the deck doesn't match the hue on the chassis"


----------



## kylespearswsi1025 (3 mo ago)

Anyone stll on this forum?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

kylespearswsi1025 said:


> Anyone stll on this forum?


Yes. This is an old thread... I see you have started your own. Good idea!


----------

